# Where to buy oral Vitamin K?



## N8'sMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Preggo with #2 and will definitely have to go through with another
C section. So yes, another hospital birth.
I did allow the vitamin k shot last time....it was the ONLY thing
I allowed. The only reason I allowed it was because we did
circumsize him.
This time I will not do the shot. Sooooo.....does anyone
know where I can purchase the oral vitamin k?
Did anyone go to the hospital with their own vitamin k and
how did your doctors react?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

My pediatrician ordered it for my second child. I didn't do any vitamin K for #3. She was born at home and my midwife said that I could get it from the health department if I wanted to do the vitamin K.


----------



## california_mom (Sep 30, 2007)

link to online purchase of oral Vit K.

I haven't had my baby yet, but I probably won't give the oral Vit K to Baby until we get home from the hospital. If you give oral Vit K at the hospital, I've heard that waiting to give oral Vit K until *after* breastfeeding is the best thing to do, so there's time for the natural flora to start working in the baby's gut. Also, I've also read that mom taking oral Vit K a couple weeks prior to giving birth is good, too - so breastmilk/colostrum has more Vit K than if you didn't take the supplement, and then it gets transferred to baby. There are some that don't believe it works tho.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

I would not give Vita K to the baby. It is not natural for a newborn to have that much Vita K in the body.

What I would do is drink Horsetail Grass tea several days/weeks before delivery and afterwords throughout the day and of course breast feed.

http://www.purplesage.org.uk/profiles/horsetail.htm


----------



## beanbean (Apr 28, 2004)

I just drank alfalfa in my pregnancy tea and took a few alfalfa supplements. Baby had absolutely no trace of jaundice..


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

We got ours from birthwithlove.com.

It didn't appear to cause any problems or anything, but I'm not sure if we'll do it next time. We'll probably wait and see if there's any reason to give it. My ds had some bruising on his bottom, so it didn't seem like a bad idea for him.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

the doctor can ask the drug representative-- and that is what I would say to do


----------



## mirtodd (Dec 2, 2001)

Biotics Research Corp. sells Bio-K Mulsion. Each drop has 500 mcg.

They also sell a liquid vitamin D which is fantastic for babies (many hospital studies are using their Bio-D-Mulsion...


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

Regular mephyton tablets can be quartered, ground up and given to baby with a bit of colostrum or water. You can also give the injectible liquid orally.

With any other administration, I doubt you could get a medical staff to give it. Botanical or herbal compounds will not likely fly in the OR.


----------

